# Yeah (Nieuwe server gekocht)

## SeJo

ik ben een freak, sommigen onder jullie zullen dat weten sommigen niet... 

wel vandaag is een van mijn freak/nerd dromen uitgekomen.

ik ben de trotse eigenaar van een Compaq Proliant 3000, 2x pIII 500Mhz, 2 disks van 9.1 gig Raid controller, 3 netwerkkaarten (1 gigabit, 2 10/100 Mbit) 

Niet de meest recente server, maar een fucking nice one :-] 

hehe moest dat ff kwijt...

btw heb er  50 voor betaald... (als je dat niet doet kwijlen..)

greets

----------

## kamikaz3

en weet je nog zo 1 staan? :p

----------

## Stuartje

Das idd wel een goeie koop  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Gekocht van mensen die een taal spraken die op russisch leek en die allemaal wapens op zak hadden ?

Noemde de winkel mischien : "MAFF's Informatica Afdeling"

En vertelden ze niet dat er blutsen in kunnen zitten, door het vallen uit de boot/vrachtwagen ?

----------

## SeJo

nope is a used server from work that we don't use nemore :-]

----------

## boemba

Ik wens je er heel veel plezier mee.

I know I would

----------

## SeJo

nu nog proberen gentoo erop te zetten :-]...

smp, scsi, RAID, tss allemaal nieuw voor mij (althans in gentoo :-])

yipyipyip het wordt een leuke tijd voor mij...

wel spijtig dat de 7 fans (allemaal minstens 12 cm diameter)  veel lawaai maken...

----------

## boemba

maar 7 fans, kameraad van mij heeft er 10 steken en die hoort ge nogal goed  :Smile: 

smp in gentoo is eigenijk geen probleem, ik ben/was volledig nieuw in gentoo en ben ook direct met ne dual 600 begonnen.

Ik twijfel alleen nog of ik nu naar scsi zou overstappen of met ide-raid zou werken

----------

## Stuartje

SCSI heeft weinig voordelen tegenover IDE en SCSI maakt bovendien meer lawaai en is duurder.

----------

## Matje

Ik zou voor serial ATA gaan  :Smile: 

----------

## iKiddo

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Ik zou voor serial ATA gaan 

 

Maar dan zit je nog steeds met het 'probleem' te kiezen tussen IDE en SCSI.

----------

## Red Nalie

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

>  *Matje wrote:*   Ik zou voor serial ATA gaan  
> 
> Maar dan zit je nog steeds met het 'probleem' te kiezen tussen IDE en SCSI.

 

.....Volgens mij niet, of ik moet in de afgelopen paar maanden een compleet verkeerd beeld hebben gekregen van S-ATA?   :Shocked: 

ATA/IDE SCSI S-ATA, 3 verschillende.....

----------

## blub

Allee wat voor een thread is dat nu hier !??

Als iedereen hier een thread gaat starten als hij een nieuw stukje hardware gekocht hebben dan gaan we hier binnenkort threads zoals deze:

-yeaaah ik heb nen geforce 4

-ik heb de snelste cpu !

- ...

Ik ben het echt beu om altijd die threads te lezen van mensen die constant wilen benadrukken dat ze de beste,snelste, etc hebben.

Waarschijnlijk is de persoon in kwestie iemand die Linux gebruikt omdat het gewoon stoer is en er totaal de fun niet van ziet .

----------

## Red Nalie

 *blub wrote:*   

> Allee wat voor een thread is dat nu hier !??
> 
> Als iedereen hier een thread gaat starten als hij een nieuw stukje hardware gekocht hebben dan gaan we hier binnenkort threads zoals deze:
> 
> -yeaaah ik heb nen geforce 4
> ...

 

Je kan dit ook zien als een middel om dit gedeelte van het forum een beetje leven in te blazen. Tevens is het zo dat het op zich (in mijn ogen iig) een kleine meer aanwezige boeiendsheidfactor bevat, en eventuele problemen kan deze persoon hier altijd in de toekomst kwijt.

Dat gezegd ben ik het "gedeeltelijk" wel me je eens, maar het moet hier geen GoT worden, dat mag pas als het focking druk wordt  :Smile: 

----------

## blub

normaal stoor ik mij er ook niet echt aan maar het is nu al de tweede deze week -> verwijzing naar de thread van die kerel die zen mopjes site hier kwam promoten.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52321

----------

## Red Nalie

 *blub wrote:*   

> normaal stoor ik mij er ook niet echt aan maar het is nu al de tweede deze week -> verwijzing naar de thread van die kerel die zen mopjes site hier kwam promoten.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52321

 

Dat is idd gewoon ronduit storend   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## SeJo

 *blub wrote:*   

> Allee wat voor een thread is dat nu hier !??
> 
> Als iedereen hier een thread gaat starten als hij een nieuw stukje hardware gekocht hebben dan gaan we hier binnenkort threads zoals deze:
> 
> -yeaaah ik heb nen geforce 4
> ...

 

OK blub, 

first of all deze thread is ni om te stoefen, maar om theBlackDragon etc aan te spreken aangezien ik op mijn werk enkel via posts kan communceren... 

Ten tweede, ik heb niet enkel linux om stoer te doen, ik heb Gentoo om mee te werken en omdat ik ervan hou. Als het enkel was om stoer te doen, zou ik niet meedoen met de Gentoo community, noch operator van gentoo-be zijn, noch meedoen met de vertalingen. 

Ik steek fucking veel van mijn vrije tijd in Gentoo en de community...

dus eerlijk gezegd fuck off met je interessante praat (not) en begrijp nu eens dat ik misschien echt gelukkig was dat ik hem heb... 

btw als je zo'n grote bek hebt hier waarom zie ik je dan nooit ergens waar ze mensen nodig hebben...

En Red Nalie, je hebt gelijk ik wil meer interactie in dit forum. 

greets

----------

## boemba

We gaan hiet toch nie beginnen ambras maken omdat er iemand al zijn vreugde van een nieuw speelgoedje in een post steekt?

----------

## boemba

is serial ata eigenlijk moeilijk te configuren onder gentoo?

----------

## blub

 *SeJo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK blub, 
> 
> first of all deze thread is ni om te stoefen, maar om theBlackDragon etc aan te spreken aangezien ik op mijn werk enkel via posts kan communceren... 
> ...

 

Oke sorry dan trek ik mijn woorden terug, ik zal wat overgereageerd hebben .

Ik zal maar eens leren om niet iedereen over de zelfde kam te scheren .

Ik kom nogal veel van die computer macho's tegen die heel de tijd willen be nadrukken hoe goed en snel pc ze wel hebben etc ..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> btw als je zo'n grote bek hebt hier waarom zie ik je dan nooit ergens waar ze mensen nodig hebben...
> 
> 

 

Ja en dat is dan weeral een vooroordeel van jouw kant want ik probeer via de LUG van onze school Linux te promoten op school.

En help ook mensen op verschillende newsgroups oa.:  die van ons school en becol maar ik post meestal onder men echte naam.

Dus nogmaals men verontschuldingen en nu maar hopen dat de echte pc macho's hier nooit komen  :Wink: 

----------

## SeJo

ok, cool

lets drop it here, vergeet niet dat de weinigen dat hier komen meestal mensen zijn die echt wel betrokken zijn...

nuja all is well, ff op elkaar gereageerd, en das ok. Ieder huishouden heeft af en toe zijn quarrel (evenals Gentoo)...

btw aangenaam kennismaking...

greets

----------

## iKiddo

 *boemba wrote:*   

> is serial ata eigenlijk moeilijk te configuren onder gentoo?

 

Serial ATA wordt niet geconfigureerd. Maar de controller die je gebruikt moet wel ondersteund worden.

Sommige S-ATA chips van Silicon Image worden ondersteund door de kernel.

Als je een andere chip gebruikt moet je even een google doen.

Het zal onder Gentoo niet veel anders werken dan onder andere Linux distributies.

----------

